# Someone STOP me!!!



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I have been looking online at Chi pups for sale again :foxes15:

I have already decided that I only want one Chi at a time for a few
reasons, I think it would be to hard taking two everywhere, and I 
couldn't leave one and take the other. I have tried walking 2 dogs at
once and it just annoys me!
I have absolutely no room for another crate anywhere in my house!
Honey and I have a great bond, I worry adding a 2nd dog could change
that!

OMG Why do I keep having these moments where I want another Chi?
Its driving me NUTS!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

uh oh....LOL~ chi-fever! so many of the members got hit by it LOL....its not necessarily a bad fever tho  haha!

"stop in the name of lawwwww before you break my heart" - honey singing LOL :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are like potato chips hehehe...you cannot have just one!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> uh oh....LOL~ chi-fever! so many of the members got hit by it LOL....its not necessarily a bad fever tho  haha!
> 
> "stop in the name of lawwwww before you break my heart" - honey singing LOL :lol:


I have had Chi fever for years! It just comes and goes in little bursts!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> They are like potato chips hehehe...you cannot have just one!


Kristi, I actually read that just last night on a breeders site!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mmmm potato chips :lol:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well i'm getting my 3rd dog in january,i started like you looking at sites then you see one you want VOILA you're on your way to another


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree it's very hard to stop at just one. I'm up to 3 and telling myself this is all, this is all, hummm, no no I really mean it this is all. but it doesn't hurt to just look right?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> mmmm potato chips :lol:


Yes, a little to tempting!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

michele said:


> Well i'm getting my 3rd dog in january,i started like you looking at sites then you see one you want VOILA you're on your way to another


I really think I would be JUST FINE, if no one posted pics of choc Chi's lol
that is my weakness!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

chi's R me said:


> I agree it's very hard to stop at just one. I'm up to 3 and telling myself this is all, this is all, hummm, no no I really mean it this is all. but it doesn't hurt to just look right?


HAHAHA No it dont hurt to look, UNTIL..... you see the one!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2 were easy to take everywhere TBH lol the problem came w #3 and #4...#5 is on its way soooooooooooo...obv. not THAT much of a problem!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> 2 were easy to take everywhere TBH lol the problem came w #3 and #4...#5 is on its way soooooooooooo...obv. not THAT much of a problem!


I also have to take my 10 year daughter and 7 year old son everywhere he has autism lol so its like I have 5 human babies already!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It's really hard just having one for me! LOL I only have 2 right now but we're looking at wanting another (We kinda put that on hold when we found out Shayley could be sick because I wasn't going to get another if she was sick.....my focus needed to be JUST on her) So before that we were kinda looking but IT IS SO HARD to just NOT want one! I don't mind having more Chis my rule to myself because I LOVE puppies so much is ONE puppy at a time though because I LOVE to enjoy that little moment while it last with just one so I don't miss a thing! lol I'm not helping here sorry...........LOL


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> It's really hard just having one for me! LOL I only have 2 right now but we're looking at wanting another (We kinda put that on hold when we found out Shayley could be sick because I wasn't going to get another if she was sick.....my focus needed to be JUST on her) So before that we were kinda looking but IT IS SO HARD to just NOT want one! I don't mind having more Chis my rule to myself because I LOVE puppies so much is ONE puppy at a time though because I LOVE to enjoy that little moment while it last with just one so I don't miss a thing! lol I'm not helping here sorry...........LOL


HAHAHA No your not lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

They are addictive I'm searching for my 4th! I'm gonna catch up to the mchis one day lol!!! 2 Is always better than 1!!! U came to the wrong place for an intervention hahaha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No Chi fever for me. I can look and look, and awwww and awwww, but no more for me.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Well I have been looking online at Chi pups for sale again :foxes15:
> 
> I have already decided that I only want one Chi at a time for a few
> reasons, I think it would be to hard taking two everywhere, and I
> ...


 There ya go!!!  Problem's solved!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)




----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

You should have seen my face this morning when I got on the website for the hospital I work for and the first thing I saw was Chi-poo pups for sale, looking lots more like long coat Chis than poodles...

I'm still not sure I've got it under control, and my two get along so perfectly - I'd sure hate to jinx it.

They sure were cute, though!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> They are addictive I'm searching for my 4th! I'm gonna catch up to the mchis one day lol!!! 2 Is always better than 1!!! U came to the wrong place for an intervention hahaha


OMG i couldnt handle that!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

TLI said:


> No Chi fever for me. I can look and look, and awwww and awwww, but no more for me.


HAHAHA But you already have 4!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

i know what you mean when you find a bad point about having another one you allways find another postive one lol im the same at the min i really want another one  and if you do get another chi and you find it hard holding two leashes heres a idea WALK 2 Two DOGS Leash COUPLER Double Twin Lead BLACK on eBay (end time 08-Dec-10 19:03:02 GMT)


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just tell yourself "I rent,I rent".
It works for me everytime!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

flippedstars rents and she has 4 hahaha with a 5th possibly on the way! 

cheryl how dare you post that pic!!!!!!!! are you getting her?? she is soooooooooooo fricken cute!!!!!!!! 

I tried going through the cons this summer then decided finally to get one hahaha we live seperate though me and my b/f due to his mom having cancer who I cannot stand living with so i have 2 and he has 1 so now we will be even that was my theory anyways lmao! I am having the worst time finding the perfect one though! but we are probably going to wait until jan/feb unless we find one that is perfect obvi!

can you borrow one of your cousins for a week to see how it goes??


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I look and look all the time....I don't think I can handle another one....so much work and I can't go anywher anymore........there are a few I want though......


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

cherper said:


> There ya go!!!  Problem's solved!!!


Well you just made some very good points!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

cherper said:


>


Cheryl, STOP IT!!! HAHAHA


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

kimr said:


> You should have seen my face this morning when I got on the website for the hospital I work for and the first thing I saw was Chi-poo pups for sale, looking lots more like long coat Chis than poodles...
> 
> I'm still not sure I've got it under control, and my two get along so perfectly - I'd sure hate to jinx it.
> 
> They sure were cute, though!


HAHA Chi-poo!!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

codyann said:


> i know what you mean when you find a bad point about having another one you allways find another postive one lol im the same at the min i really want another one  and if you do get another chi and you find it hard holding two leashes heres a idea WALK 2 Two DOGS Leash COUPLER Double Twin Lead BLACK on eBay (end time 08-Dec-10 19:03:02 GMT)


very cool!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> flippedstars rents and she has 4 hahaha with a 5th possibly on the way!
> 
> cheryl how dare you post that pic!!!!!!!! are you getting her?? she is soooooooooooo fricken cute!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Far out Flippedstars you must have a great landloard

haha *evil eyes at cheryl*

Jan/feb is not too far away 

HAHA I would handle Keona, she is nuts!!
I love that Chi to pieces but not full time
lol my cousin can keep her!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I look and look all the time....I don't think I can handle another one....so much work and I can't go anywher anymore........there are a few I want though......


You have 3 already! that would be hard enough


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> flippedstars rents and she has 4 hahaha with a 5th possibly on the way!
> 
> cheryl how dare you post that pic!!!!!!!! are you getting her?? she is soooooooooooo fricken cute!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


no it's just a pic i saw and thought i'd tempt her with it.  mwhahahah!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> no it's just a pic i saw and thought i'd tempt her with it.  mwhahahah!


hahahahahah evil!!!!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

cherper said:


> no it's just a pic i saw and thought i'd tempt her with it.  mwhahahah!


grrrrrr


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> hahahahahah evil!!!!!!


very evil indeed!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

It's the least I can do!  teehee!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Maybe it would be for the best to stop looking( if only one is intended/planned and find something else to look at online to avoid temptation?. 

I think an animal type forum is probably not the place to ask concerning numbers. Every "critter" forum I've been on* usually will encourage more for better or worse. 
* Fish and rats if you are wondering. 

I'm going to be limited to one myself, because I won't be able to afford care for another one for starters. I know it's going to be tempting to keep checking since I've looked at them for so long.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> They are addictive I'm searching for my 4th! I'm gonna catch up to the mchis one day lol!!! 2 Is always better than 1!!! U came to the wrong place for an intervention hahaha


:lol: How true!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Well I have been looking online at Chi pups for sale again :foxes15:
> 
> I have already decided that I only want one Chi at a time for a few
> reasons, I think it would be to hard taking two everywhere, and I
> ...


ROTFL...like we're going to stop ya....VBEG


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

_Originally Posted by Chihuahuasloveme 
They are addictive I'm searching for my 4th! I'm gonna catch up to the mchis one day lol!!! 2 Is always better than 1!!! U _

4th!!! try 6th...LOL


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I was the same way when I was wanting to add another chi. Bruiser is very spoiled and he and I have such a magical bond. When I got him I was going through a very difficult health situation and he helped me get through that time in my life. I never thought I could love another chi as much as I love him nor would he ever let another chi in....or that he would hate me for it and not be so bonded to me.....WOW WAS I EVER WRONG!!!! I decided to get another chi from the same breeder and also the same mom & dad as Bruiser....so they are brother/sister just different litters!!! OMG I am totally and madly in love with my little girl, Paris!!! Her and Bruiser are 2 peas in a pod and cannot live without each other OR ME!!!!!!! Now I have 2 chis that are totally STUCK TO ME LIKE GLUE!!!!! They are my world. I am so glad that I made the decision to get Paris. I could not imagine my life without my little teeny girl!!! They both bring so much pleasure and laughter into my life. I carry both of them alot...they both go everywhere with me....even on tour for my music....both of them go along. I have not had any issues with having 2. I wish you the best and hope it all works out for you!!!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> very cool!!


I have a split leash that I used for my two Bichons, Lacy and Cosmo. Lavender and Cosmo use it now and they get along fine with it. It only took a couple of times and Lavender caught on to how it works. Cosmo has great leash manners and since Lavender is only half his size, she couldn't drag him around. Lavender has good leash manners, too, and they walk great together.

Jeanette


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Far out Flippedstars you must have a great landloard
> 
> haha *evil eyes at cheryl*
> 
> ...


poor Kona she's not that crazy lol well maybe just a little haha


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Dont talk to me about puppy fever........

Sarah is on STRICT instructions NOT to let me have anymore!!!!

5 is more than enough lol


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

You are asking chihuahua lovers to stop you from looking at chi puppies (LOL)? We can't and won't stop you.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm an enabler. SO, it's not very hard to take two Chis everywhere. Honey will still love you and you her. It won't change the amount of love in your heart for Honey. You just love each dog differently but the same amount. There's infinite love for pups!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

angelbaby said:


> I have had Chi fever for years! It just comes and goes in little bursts!


Thats how i get it too!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree with not being able to go ANYWHERE for long periods of time with more than 2 lol you literally have to make it snappy and get home to let the dogs out or feed them etc. and it's expensive if you ever go away and need to board them it cost me $500 for 3 chi's for 10 days lol. My parents will watch my 2 but not all 3 or even a 4th as they have their own dogs. 

I do feel as if I am rather extremely picky this time around not only trying to fin the perfect one I like but for a reasonable price also lol even the standard sized (5lb) here are marked up! One day I have faith that I will have another but i think I am going to stop at 4 for a long while due to the fact I don't even have kids yet and don't want to end up exhausting myself with so much responsibility on top of working full time eventually. 

Window shopping is definitely fun though!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, landlord only knows we have 2, that's what we had when we moved in LOL. We were told "less than 50 lb of dog". Soooooo wonder what the people with 3 siberian huskies told 'em that live here...hmmm. TBH we don't have a property manager/landlord that's on this side of town, and its agains the law for them to enter our condo w/o prior permission. So...yup. We just don't care lol. 

Only one that barks is Laurel, and the condos are soundproofed really well anyway he he he.


----------

